# A real game changer!



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out https://www.siriusxm.com/player/mybeta/

"My XM" allows you to customize many channels. It's almost like having XM back!

To me, this is a paradigm shifter, it's that good.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah but sadly it isnt bud!!!! (You still only have crappy sirius replacements to choose from)


----------

